# Boat Race Protester - Up The Creek?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Was this Thames swimmer up the Creek without a paddle or just dead in the water?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Dunno - but why is it always the same two teams in the final?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Are there laws which prevent swimmers on the Thames?

Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I dunno all about that but it looks like sone one has chucked Ken Livingstone in.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are there laws which prevent swimmers on the Thames? 
Dave p 

Apparently, regarding the legality, it is safe to say in general that it *is* legal to swim in rivers managed by the Environment Agency and it *is not* legal to swim in rivers managed by British Waterways. 

The Thames is managed by the Environment Agency and therefore you can swim in it.

But it is not encouraged due to the very strong currents and swallowing the water is akin to 'a glass of bad ale' which is blamed for many an upset stomach after a 'good' night out.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*Boat Race Protester*

Interesting. If its legal to swim in the Thames, I wonder who has "Right of way" boat or swimmer. I respect his right to protest however, he's still a plonker or is that plunger?


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Am I alone in regarding this years boat race as the most interesting to date due to the swimmer/broken blade incidents. Likewise the false start at the Grand National a few years ago - absolutely riveting.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I dunno all about that but it looks like sone one has chucked Ken Livingstone in.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


They forgot to fasten the block of concrete to him :lol:

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mavis does not look well Dave.
I reckon its all that jumping about she's been doing :lol: 
Alan


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll wager the social status of the mummies and daddies of the rowers will have something to do with deciding whether or not it is illegal.

If Quentin, Tarquin or Penelope are going to have their special day ruined by that beastly common fellow in the water I bet it suddenly becomes illegal if their Uncle Monty the family's 800 quid an hour barrister has anything to do with it.



Nothing ever changes.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rosalan said:


> Mavis does not look well Dave.
> I reckon its all that jumping about she's been doing :lol:
> Alan


Do you mean me???? Puzzled from Seasalter :wink:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Despite all of Rupert’s sterling attempts Edmund simply refused to emerge from the vapours having dropped his Pimms over the side amidst the excitement

.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sparky200006's comments seem typical of a motorhomer to me.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thankfully


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You're welcome(fully)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

locovan said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Mavis does not look well Dave.
> ...


Certainly Mavis... after all those pictures on Daves Avatars showing you cavorting, I am not surprised to find you looking the worst for wear, hanging on to a tree :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan
p.s. How did you make one go up and the other go down? No! don't tell me or I will be trying to get my lady to have a go.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The latest picture from the river bank confirming earlier suspicions -


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

sparky20006 said:


> I'll wager the social status of the mummies and daddies of the rowers will have something to do with deciding whether or not it is illegal.
> 
> If Quentin, Tarquin or Penelope are going to have their special day ruined by that beastly common fellow in the water I bet it suddenly becomes illegal if their Uncle Monty the family's 800 quid an hour barrister has anything to do with it.
> 
> Nothing ever changes.


Not sure how 'common' Trenton Oldfield's 'social status' actually is, Sparky. Sounds more like a reversed toff - he dropped out of the £15,000-a-year private school Shore, one of Australia's top rowing schools, at the age of 16 because students were disciplined and made to wear a uniform. 
No element of sour grapes in his aquatic antics last week then. :roll:

He's also apparently a Fellow of the Royal Society of Arts. You'd have thought Trenton would have got along just fine with Tarquin and Penelope. :lol:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

tubbytuba said:


> You're welcome(fully)


With 'thankfully' being a sentence adverb the splitting of the constituent elements cannot be applied as successfully to 'welcome' even with the propitious use of brackets.

I would have thought being a stalwart supporter of the fops of Henley you would have grasped that. :lol:

Your peers are shocked!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

rogerblack said:


> sparky20006 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wager the social status of the mummies and daddies of the rowers will have something to do with deciding whether or not it is illegal.
> ...


Had he not dropped out, therby rejecting the type of divisive elitism widely associated with Oxford and Cambridge I would tend to agree.

If Oxford feel strongly enough about staging a silly rowing race against Cambridge why dont they just buy a lake somewhere out of their endowment valuation of £2.9 billion or their annual income of £750 million?

Or maybe they could approach the 5 public schools to assist who send more undergrads there than do the 2000 state schools populated with all of those rotten poor people's offspring?

I'm afraid the Hoorays won't get much sympathy from me.
:wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Nothing like a good stereotype, is there? Although you are probably mostly right, there are a lot of common oiks like a lot of us who did in fact go to Oxbridge and did very well after a load of hard work with the top quality degree that resulted. 

Just trying to put a bit of balance into the Pimms soaked afternoon..........


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

duxdeluxe said:


> Nothing like a good stereotype, is there?


Exactly my point - in fact very few of the crew members (all fine athletes) were even English. Still I'm sure Sparky as well as me was very much tongue in cheek :wink:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

:wink:


----------

